# Has anyone noticed



## colly (19 Oct 2016)

that when riding fixed, hills, while they are difficult sometimes, don't present the kind of obsacles you would imagine? Only having one gear and all.
I've been riding fixed almost exclusively since about 2012, the past couple of years not that much tbh, but I noticed even hills I would be using all my gears on I was still managing OK. Not exactly breezing up them but neither grunting and groaning with every pedal stroke. 
I have only ever had to stop once on a hill on fixed and given that it was 20% in places and it was after a long climb already I was amazed I got that far before climbing off.
Is it just that fixed is more efficient in that there is no 'dead spot' on the cranks or is it more the psychology of it in that you know there is no easier gear so you just get on with it. 
I've also notice that riding at night where you can not see the surrounding terrain, even inclines you know are there seem to be almost non existent. You can't see the surrounding countryside so there are no clues as to how difficulot it might be.

Just curious.


----------



## swee'pea99 (19 Oct 2016)

colly said:


> Is it just that fixed is more efficient in that there is no 'dead spot' on the cranks or is it more the psychology of it in that you know there is no easier gear so you just get on with it.


Nah, it's cos fixie riders are well 'ard.


----------



## dave r (19 Oct 2016)

There's a couple of climbs round here that I've never got up on fixed, but most I can climb on fixed OK. But I'm perhaps not the best one to comment on this, I mostly ride in rolling Warwickshire country side, so while there are plenty of climbs we have a shortage of the brutally steep climbs


----------



## mustang1 (19 Oct 2016)

Are you specifically describing fixed or free wheel single speed as well?

PS: this thread makes me wanna get an ssfg.


----------



## dan_bo (19 Oct 2016)

@colly you're just nails. A welterweight.


----------



## colly (20 Oct 2016)

I'm not talking about real leg busting hills 'cos those I deliberately avoid if I'm on fixed but the kind of hill we all come across all the time. But those that still have you reaching for the small ring and using more and more of the rear as you climb.
Maybe 12% 15% which if it drags on can be a bugger, and still has you searching for the right gear.

@mustang1 . Fixed yes not ss. I don't use a huge gear mind you, I think i have 44 x 17. I think I read @biggs682 was pushing 52 x 16  .Not sure my legs and knees would cope with that.

@dan_bo you an' and me bro, you an' me


----------



## dave r (20 Oct 2016)

colly said:


> I'm not talking about real leg busting hills 'cos those I deliberately avoid if I'm on fixed but the kind of hill we all come across all the time. But those that still have you reaching for the small ring and using more and more of the rear as you climb.
> Maybe 12% 15% which if it drags on can be a bugger, and still has you searching for the right gear.
> 
> @mustang1 . Fixed yes not ss. I don't use a huge gear mind you, I think i have 44 x 17. I think I read @biggs682 was pushing 52 x 16  .Not sure my legs and knees would cope with that.
> ...



I'm running 44x18 on short 165 cranks, I have a mate who doesn't ride lower than a 90 inch gear on his fixed, I don't think I could turn over a 90 inch gear.


----------



## colly (20 Oct 2016)

dave r said:


> I'm running 44x18 on short 165 cranks, I have a mate who doesn't ride lower than a 90 inch gear on his fixed, I don't think I could turn over a 90 inch gear.


I'm lacking understanding of 90'' etc etc ....what would that equate to expressed at big ring x small ring. (sorry to be so personal)


----------



## booze and cake (20 Oct 2016)

http://www.bikecalc.com/gear_inches


----------



## RedRider (20 Oct 2016)

I know what you mean Colly. I've been riding a geared bike since spring having been exclusively singlespeed freewheel for a few years. (Well, fixed for the latter few months)
For me it's a mental thing as much as anything so spinning up hill on a geared bike still feels a little bit wrong - lazy and slow? - even if my eyes aren't so bulgy by the time I get to the top.
I'm desperate to sort another half decent ss for commuting and the winter before i get fatally nesh.


----------



## colly (20 Oct 2016)

booze and cake said:


> http://www.bikecalc.com/gear_inches


Thanks. Very informative.

I can safely say 90'' won't be appearing on my agenda.


----------



## colly (20 Oct 2016)

RedRider said:


> fatally nesh.


----------



## dave r (20 Oct 2016)

colly said:


> I'm lacking understanding of 90'' etc etc ....what would that equate to expressed at big ring x small ring. (sorry to be so personal)



I don't know his exact chainring or cog, but it would be something similar to a 52x15


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Oct 2016)

RedRider said:


> I know what you mean Colly. I've been riding a geared bike since spring having been exclusively singlespeed freewheel for a few years. (Well, fixed for the latter few months)
> For me it's a mental thing as much as anything so spinning up hill on a geared bike still feels a little bit wrong - lazy and slow? - even if my eyes aren't so bulgy by the time I get to the top.
> I'm desperate to sort another half decent ss for commuting and the winter before i get fatally nesh.


Planet X still knocking out chromo fixed Holdsworth frames for £99. Takes guards as well.


----------



## 3narf (21 Oct 2016)

That's very cheap! What's it like to ride?


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Oct 2016)

3narf said:


> That's very cheap! What's it like to ride?


No idea ... not quite finished - just ordered tha last build parts today. 
I can't think that you'll get anything like as good quality materials and build for anything else near that price. Chrome-moly is usually nice to ride, usually comfortable and a bit whippy. It's underrated as a frame material, a big leap up from Gas-pipe. Can't comment on the geometry yet though ....


----------



## 3narf (21 Oct 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> No idea ... not quite finished - just ordered tha last build parts today.
> I can't think that you'll get anything like as good quality materials and build for anything else near that price. Chrome-moly is usually nice to ride, usually comfortable and a bit whippy. It's underrated as a frame material, a big leap up from Gas-pipe. Can't comment on the geometry yet though ....



I've been quoted £500 for a Reynolds frame to replace Aryton (frame needs quite a bit of work which will be above that mark for a professional job). I'm currently using the aluminium singlespeed I bought off the peg but it does feel a bit dead after the Reynolds 452 Falcon frame.


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Oct 2016)

3narf said:


> I've been quoted £500 for a Reynolds frame to replace Aryton (frame needs quite a bit of work which will be above that mark for a professional job). I'm currently using the aluminium singlespeed I bought off the peg but it does feel a bit dead after the Reynolds 452 Falcon frame.


For 99 squids there's not much to lose .... it'll be far nicer than aluminium. Reynolds 452? Not heard of that one. The Holdsworth will be akin to 501.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Oct 2016)

colly said:


> I'm not talking about real leg busting hills 'cos those I deliberately avoid if I'm on fixed but the kind of hill we all come across all the time. But those that still have you reaching for the small ring and using more and more of the rear as you climb.
> Maybe 12% 15% which if it drags on can be a bugger, and still has you searching for the right gear.
> 
> @mustang1 . Fixed yes not ss. I don't use a huge gear mind you, I think i have 44 x 17. I think I read @biggs682 was pushing 52 x 16  .Not sure my legs and knees would cope with that.
> ...



@colly i was trying to push 52 x 18 now changed to 52 x 20 but no really steep hills around here just a few long slopes that catch me out and i end up puffing and panting like an old steam train

i dont enjoy spinning away i prefer less big revolutions to loads of small ones


----------



## 3narf (21 Oct 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> For 99 squids there's not much to lose .... it'll be far nicer than aluminium. Reynolds 452? Not heard of that one. The Holdsworth will be akin to 501.



I don't think it's that common. You can't get the decal any more.

It's got titanium in it...


----------



## 3narf (21 Oct 2016)

Sorry, that should be 453.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reynolds_Cycle_Technology


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Oct 2016)

3narf said:


> Sorry, that should be 453.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reynolds_Cycle_Technology


Ah, didn't k ow that!


----------



## rideswithmoobs (23 Oct 2016)

I run 70 gear inches on my SS, and can do some pretty steep hills but all short and sharp with max mile in length. I live near lakes and Kendal so very hilly and steep. I wouldn't be able to climb the mega hills around here on it and I would say for real long rides, yes it's more than do able on a SS but more comfortable and enjoyable on geared. You don't have to use all the gears available though


----------



## GGJ (23 Oct 2016)

A couple of years ago I was out on my S/S cycling up the Crow Road,(Lennoxtown to Fintry) and ahead of me I saw a young chap on a mountain bike, legs spinning twenty to the dozen. As I passed him he said to be "Give us a tow mate" and I replied I only had one gear. At the top I had stopped for a snack before heading home and he caught up. He couldn't believe an old guy on a single speed had just passed him on a category 4 climb


----------



## Ian H (23 Oct 2016)

I run 63 or 67 here in Devon (and elsewhere). I don't quite have the grunt I used to have, but I can still get up most climbs. But there's no shame in using your 24" gear on a fixed.


----------



## GGJ (23 Oct 2016)

I'm on 70.2" on the single speed and 74.2" if I flip the wheel


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Oct 2016)

Just ordered a sprocket so gonna start with 44 X 17. I used to run 73" and climb Ditchling with a fully loaded saddlebag and smoked 20 old Holborn a day .... but am not as fit as I was! Neither am I very spinny.


----------



## Milkfloat (24 Oct 2016)

3narf said:


> That's very cheap! What's it like to ride?



I love mine, a real hoot to ride, although I keep tinkering with the gearing depending on my route.

@Fab Foodie pull your finger out and get it finished!


----------



## RedRider (24 Oct 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> No idea ... not quite finished - just ordered tha last build parts today.
> I can't think that you'll get anything like as good quality materials and build for anything else near that price. Chrome-moly is usually nice to ride, usually comfortable and a bit whippy. It's underrated as a frame material, a big leap up from Gas-pipe. Can't comment on the geometry yet though ....


Thanks for the heads up on this frame. I agree on cro-moly, my 4130 steamroller was a great ride. Wonder how this compares? Tempted.


Milkfloat said:


> View attachment 149094
> 
> 
> I love mine, a real hoot to ride, although I keep tinkering with the gearing depending on my route.
> ...


Very tempted! Payday this Friday.


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Oct 2016)

RedRider said:


> Thanks for the heads up on this frame. I agree on cro-moly, my 4130 steamroller was a great ride. Wonder how this compares? Tempted.
> 
> Very tempted! Payday this Friday.



Finishing parts arriving .... But I'm not home until the weekend :-(


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Oct 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> View attachment 149094
> 
> 
> I love mine, a real hoot to ride, although I keep tinkering with the gearing depending on my route.
> ...


Builds-up nice!


----------



## Ian H (27 Oct 2016)

I always worked on the principle that your fixed was your old frame built up for winter/training use. Then I started doing longer distances but still stuck to the principle. Finally, a couple of years ago, I gave in and got a bespoke Ti frame built. It's definitely worth every bit of guilt.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (27 Oct 2016)

Ian H said:


> I always worked on the principle that your fixed was your old frame built up for winter/training use. Then I started doing longer distances but still stuck to the principle. Finally, a couple of years ago, I gave in and got a bespoke Ti frame built. It's definitely worth every bit of guilt.



Do you think fixed/single speed has a limitation ? Not distance wise but more terrain, is there a point that you really need gears or can one gear be enough for all?


----------



## Ian H (27 Oct 2016)

rideswithmoobs said:


> Do you think fixed/single speed has a limitation ? Not distance wise but more terrain, is there a point that you really need gears or can one gear be enough for all?


Not really. But it depends on your fitness. I would use gears on a ride that promised to be more of a slog than a pleasure on fixed.

With any bike, if you can't ride it up you can push it, and if you can't push it you can carry it. It's an accessory to travel.


----------



## Milkfloat (27 Oct 2016)

User said:


> What was the final verdict on running 28mm tyres and mudguards?



On the Holdsworth?


----------



## Milkfloat (28 Oct 2016)

User said:


> Yeah.



I have 28s on mine, but no guards yet. I will measure up and grab some photos.


----------



## Milkfloat (28 Oct 2016)

User said:


> Thanks, that would be great.



Looks like it could be tight. 5mm on the front and 8mm on the rear, measured tyre to lowest part of the brake.


----------



## Milkfloat (28 Oct 2016)

User said:


> Thanks for that. If you can hear sucking of teeth, that will be me.



As long as I don't hear the sound of an angle grinder on the brakes trying to gain more space. I might try my cruds as a test to see what is possible. The other option could be the Giant Defy specific guards that have a split at the bridge.


----------



## dave r (29 Oct 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> As long as I don't hear the sound of an angle grinder on the brakes trying to gain more space. I might try my cruds as a test to see what is possible. The other option could be the Giant Defy specific guards that have a split at the bridge.



I've got these on my Eastway, not as good as full guards but they keep most of the crap off, on the Eastway the rear guard is short at the front and I've had to cable tie the mudguard to the seat tube.


----------



## 3narf (29 Oct 2016)

Ian H said:


> Not really. But it depends on your fitness. I would use gears on a ride that promised to be more of a slog than a pleasure on fixed.
> 
> With any bike, if you can't ride it up you can push it, and if you can't push it you can carry it. It's an accessory to travel.





Ian H said:


> Not really. But it depends on your fitness. I would use gears on a ride that promised to be more of a slog than a pleasure on fixed.
> 
> With any bike, if you can't ride it up you can push it, and if you can't push it you can carry it. It's an accessory to travel.



Weight makes a difference! I mean the rider's weight. At the height of my fitness I could manage just about anything for a short burst but I do tend to get cramp in my thighs after 30-35 miles of hilly riding, especially in winter.


----------



## Milkfloat (29 Oct 2016)

User said:


> Oh well, only one way to find out.



Traditional orange?


----------



## RichardB (29 Oct 2016)

colly said:


> that when riding fixed, hills, while they are difficult sometimes, don't present the kind of obsacles you would imagine? Only having one gear and all.


I think you are right, in that there is a big psychological element. Roughly, if you absolutely can't gear down, you have to just get on with it. when I was a lot younger, I rode for one winter on fixed. I had a Carlton Corsair with a double sided hub, so I flipped it and rode it fixed, just to see if I liked it. I was riding 16 miles each way over the Yorkshire Wolds, so plenty of hills but nothing massive. I think I opted for around a 72" gear. I was honking like mad up the hills and windmilling down the other side, but I never had to get off and push, and my strength and cadence improved massively. I am 30 years older now and probably a bit less fit, but my current bike goes down to 27" and I use all the gears on similar terrain. I imagine that if I only had one gear I would probably manage - must try it again one day. Psychologically, when you have to do it, you do it. I think your point about riding at night is correct - in the dark, hills have far less mental impact as you can't see them.


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Oct 2016)

3narf said:


> That's very cheap! What's it like to ride?


Just taken for a first run....
Rides's beautifully, smooth, taught enough though I've not given it the beans yet to see how whippy it is, but she'll be great! Very happy:


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Oct 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> View attachment 149094
> 
> 
> I love mine, a real hoot to ride, although I keep tinkering with the gearing depending on my route.
> ...


Done ... see above!
What rear brake are you using dropwise?


----------



## Milkfloat (29 Oct 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Done ... see above!
> What rear brake are you using dropwise?



Done? Sounds like my daughter when telling me she has finished her homework with a couple of paragraphs still to go.

Brakes are Tektro R359 Long Drops. I might have managed without long drops, but had nothing spare to try.


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Oct 2016)

User said:


> What size is that, and will you be taking a saw to the steerer?


Size wise I think medium/53.
Yes I'll cut the steerer to size when I know where I want it .... And then add the blue bar tape :-)


----------



## RedRider (29 Oct 2016)

Another failed attempt to find a suitable frame today.



Fab Foodie said:


> Just taken for a first run....
> Rides's beautifully, smooth, taught enough though I've not given it the beans yet to see how whippy it is, but she'll be great! Very happy:
> 
> View attachment 149544


Very nice and good to hear it rides well.
The frame's are down to £89 now. Thinking ether the green or the black. What's stopping me? I've never built a bike from scratch before. Would I need special tools for the BB and headset?


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Oct 2016)

RedRider said:


> Another failed attempt to find a suitable frame today.
> 
> 
> Very nice and good to hear it rides well.
> The frame's are down to £89 now. Thinking ether the green or the black. What's stopping me? I've never built a bike from scratch before. Would I need special tools for the BB and headset?


BB Tool and crank puller are cheap and useful tools. You'll also need a chain splitter. Get your LBS to fit the headset. Otherwise go for it!
Another good source of cost-effective components and useful information is:
https://singlespeedcomponents.co.uk/

Doesn't cost a fortune, fun to do and if fixed excellent to ride :-)


----------



## Milkfloat (29 Oct 2016)

RedRider said:


> Another failed attempt to find a suitable frame today.
> 
> 
> Very nice and good to hear it rides well.
> The frame's are down to £89 now. Thinking ether the green or the black. What's stopping me? I've never built a bike from scratch before. Would I need special tools for the BB and headset?



I did mine (the black one a couple of pages back), I did everything including a stubborn crown race. It was my first complete build and I was disappointed it only took a few hours. I was hoping to spend a long time working on it.


----------



## 3narf (30 Oct 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Just taken for a first run....
> Rides's beautifully, smooth, taught enough though I've not given it the beans yet to see how whippy it is, but she'll be great! Very happy:
> 
> View attachment 149544



It looks great. I love the colour...


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Oct 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> I did mine (the black one a couple of pages back), I did everything including a stubborn crown race. It was my first complete build and I was disappointed it only took a few hours. I was hoping to spend a long time working on it.


The crown race was a bitch, some kind of gluey gunk in the way of it seating properly.


----------



## Milkfloat (30 Oct 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> The crown race was a bitch, some kind of gluey gunk in the way of it seating properly.



It was apparent on mine when there was still a couple of cm to go that it was going to be tricky. I destroyed by bit of pvc pipe and had to borrow a proper tool and even then use a big hammer.


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Oct 2016)

User said:


> Did you do the heat differential trick? Fork in freezer, crown race in oven, then quickly get them together.


No .... The bike shop had neither ...


----------



## 3narf (31 Oct 2016)

GNNN! £89! 

Q. Why am I hesitating?
A. My wife will kill me if I buy another bike or part thereof

Maybe if I resolve to sell the 6KU (see 'Buying off the peg)...


----------



## 3narf (31 Oct 2016)

Hurry up and give it a go flat out, FF. It's that last 1% of effort, where Aryton, my Falcon Reynolds frame, just keeps accelerating, that I need to replicate... It's addictive


----------



## Fab Foodie (31 Oct 2016)

3narf said:


> Hurry up and give it a go flat out, FF. It's that last 1% of effort, where Aryton, my Falcon Reynolds frame, just keeps accelerating, that I need to replicate... It's addictive


Oh I know .... I have a late 50s early 60s Holdsworth buiklt as a fixed wheeler that I first rode back in the 80s when I rebuilt it as a student. But it's a bit tired now and the forks developed a slow twist, so it sits on the Turbo now.
The quick test-run suddenly reminded me of the joy of fixed, but I need to build up gently simply because I've not ridden one for sooo long and still forget not to freewheel. Also just ordered a rear brake, there are some steep decents around!


----------



## RedRider (31 Oct 2016)

Well, I'm just about to press the button on a green la quelda taking my inspiration from this build on the planet x website...






It has to be green coz the black's sold out and well, I already have an orange and blue bicycle.
Thanks @Fab Foodie , @User and @Milkfloat for the advice and encouragement on fitting headsets / bb .... having said that, I'll probably get a shop to fit them.
I've got some spare bars, a seatpost, a dodgy saddle and a couple of stems to be going on with in the house and I'll probably get some tough, cheapish wheels built by the shop using rigida rims.
Is it ok to pick yer brains a bit more? What do you all think on the Gran Sport chainset on the planet x website? Worth the money? There's a more cheap and cheerful one - more my kind of budget - on the single speed components website fabfoodie linked to but with 165mm cranks. Would that be an issue for this long-legged rider?


----------



## Milkfloat (31 Oct 2016)

I normally ride 175mm cranks, but went to 170mm on the fixed, I cannot tell the difference. I have an inexpensive Sturmey Archer 44T crankset which seems fine to me. For wheels, I have heard great things about Jim Varnish's wheels at http://v-sprint.com/cycling-products/carbon-alloy-wheels/track-wheels/, the https://www.lfgss.com/ guys love them.


----------



## 3narf (31 Oct 2016)

RedRider said:


> Well, I'm just about to press the button on a green la quelda taking my inspiration from this build on the planet x website...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't realise that was the green; it looks different on the PX website. This green (above) is lovely!


----------



## 3narf (31 Oct 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> I normally ride 175mm cranks, but went to 170mm on the fixed, I cannot tell the difference. I have an inexpensive Sturmey Archer 44T crankset which seems fine to me. For wheels, I have heard great things about Jim Varnish's wheels at http://v-sprint.com/cycling-products/carbon-alloy-wheels/track-wheels/, the https://www.lfgss.com/ guys love them.



I seem to remember reading an article in one of the magazines recently, about relative crank lengths. The conclusion was that it doesn't matter what length you have (except for the clearance issue, of course, but not if you're sensible and use a freewheel)!


----------



## dave r (31 Oct 2016)

On a geared bike different crank lengths tend to feel the same. On a fixed I prefer the 165 cranks, I feel more comfortable descending on a short crank, that may have something to do with me being a short arse.


----------



## RedRider (31 Oct 2016)

3narf said:


> I didn't realise that was the green; it looks different on the PX website. This green (above) is lovely!


I've been trying to find pictures of the green without a lot of luck - as you say, on the px website it looks dark, barely discernible on my screen at least from the black - but they have a little sidebar with a couple of builds including this one... http://www.planetx.co.uk/readers-rides/your-ride/q/1942161050_kdennett1_holdsworth-bitsa
I hope that is the colour but if not, so be it.


3narf said:


> I seem to remember reading an article in one of the magazines recently, about relative crank lengths. The conclusion was that it doesn't matter what length you have (except for the clearance issue, of course, but not if you're sensible and use a freewheel)!


Haha. I know what you mean... I've freewheeled down many a glorious hill on a previous singlespeed thinking, 'what kind of masochist would want to deny this pleasure?' When that bike was stolen I borrowed a mate's with a flip flop hub. It got a puncture one rainy night and in the dark i replaced the wheel the 'wrong way' round. Ended up riding home fixed. I left it that way for a few weeks and found I was enjoying it or getting off on the terror, I'm not sure which.


----------



## Milkfloat (2 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Threads all chased through and headset fitted. I might not have quite enough spacers for the length of the steerer.



That was quick, what colour do you need? I have some black ones hanging around. How was the crown race?


----------



## Milkfloat (2 Nov 2016)

User said:


> The headset arrived today and it it has a split crown race, so I just pushed it on with my fingers. The headset went in smoothly with my homemade press, which is a length of threaded rod, some bits of broken chopping board, and heavy washers.
> I think I have enough silver ones. Whathat I really meant was that I am going to have to cut the steerer down I expect.
> Now, do I have a free day on Saturday to do it?



I could accuse you of cheating with the split race, but it sounds utterly sensible to me  Your press sounds classier than mine, I have a bit of felt on some washers with the threaded bar.
I had to lop off quite a lot of steerer, a cheap pipe cutter did it, but I did kill the cutter. I need to lop some off some other forks that have a Carbon steerer, I think that could involve a rare trip to a LBS. I am looking forward to seeing your build and how you get on with mudguards.


----------



## RedRider (14 Dec 2016)

How's @User and @Fab Foodie getting on with the Holdsworth's? They do look smart.
In the end I managed to find a vintage 531 frame in good nick for £100. I had the bike shop fit the bb and headset and have been riding it around on 48 x 18 fixed with 165 cranks and 28 tyres for the last month.
Barring a couple of months earlier this year I'd never ridden fixed before and there's a couple of things I've noticed compared to ss free and geared.
Like the OP I feel it's just as easy to get up the inclines around here as on my geared bike, perhaps easier, and certainly quicker.
Secondly, I rode my geared bike for a couple of days during the last month and even after a short time on the fixed it felt as if it was broken! The lack of constant forward motion on the cranks registered as tho there was actual resistance in the drive train and it took both days to get reused to this. Very odd.
I'm really enjoying fixed and kind of wish I'd tried it earlier (having ridden single free for a few years).
One thing I haven't mastered is the track stand which is always useful for a few seconds at least when riding with slow moving traffic. I could 'trackstand' for 20n30 or so seconds with a freewheel which was enough but seems a different skill fixed.
I'm looking to get a 17 cog to go on the other side of the fixed/fixed hub now, I think it will be ok on my daily soirees up and among the south London alps and will help with the speed going down them. Looking forward to a first 50 mile into the countryside next, hopefully this weekend.


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Dec 2016)

RedRider said:


> How's @User and @Fab Foodie getting on with the Holdsworth's? They do look smart.
> In the end I managed to find a vintage 531 frame in good nick for £100. I had the bike shop fit the bb and headset and have been riding it around on 48 x 18 fixed with 165 cranks and 28 tyres for the last month.
> Barring a couple of months earlier this year I'd never ridden fixed before and there's a couple of things I've noticed compared to ss free and geared.
> Like the OP I feel it's just as easy to get up the inclines around here as on my geared bike, perhaps easier, and certainly quicker.
> ...


Hi
You seemed to have discovered the strange joy of fixed!
I've not ridden mine much as I couldn't get on with the bullhorn bars. I've fitted drops and regular brake levers but have not had chance to refit the brake cables yet....soon I hope!


----------



## Basil.B (15 Dec 2016)

Tempted to get one of those Holdsworth singlespeed frames myself.
Need a bike that can have mudguards fitted.
Out of stock at the moment though.


----------



## Milkfloat (15 Dec 2016)

I find myself using mine more and more - I am yet to fit mudguards, so I use it when it is relatively dry. Luckily the weather has been kind enough.


----------



## Milkfloat (15 Dec 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> I find myself using mine more and more - I am yet to fit mudguards, so I use it when it is relatively dry. Luckily the weather has been kind enough.



The frame is £64 at the moment, I am tempted by another in orange this time. One with mudguards and one without.

https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/FRHOLAQ/holdsworth-la-quelda-steel-single-speed-frameset

Edit- just realised, that is only for 'proper man sized frame'.


----------



## RedRider (16 Dec 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Hi
> You seemed to have discovered the strange joy of fixed!
> I've not ridden mine much as I couldn't get on with the bullhorn bars. I've fitted drops and regular brake levers but have not had chance to refit the brake cables yet....soon I hope!


Kool aid has been drunk


----------

